# Ideas for this room



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Formal dining room would be really nice. Being it's right off/next to the kitchen.

Rip out that carpet though and go hardwood/tile or whatever the floor type in the kitchen is, continue it there.

Another thought; If you are a fitness buff, great place and view for a work out room/home gym. Leave the carpet, get another ceiling fan, start building your home gym.  When you get tired of it you can always convert it to something else.

Many possibilities. Lets see what others suggest.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If it is adjacent to a pool area, removing the carpet would be my idea, as well as installing LVP flooring, probably Life Proof. It is easy to install and impervious to water.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree that carpet color looks sad. And wood floor would look better. 

I find light colors look better, so don't go too dark on the floor (or curtains if you change those also).

That fan and light with the "antique look" are not doing it for me either. Upgrade to units that look more modern. A room with inadequate lighting will also look drab. You are probably fine during the day, with the two big doors, but that looks like a pretty big room and not sure if you have enough light in evening. Look for fixtures that wash the ceiling with light. Few ceiling fans have great light though.


----------



## NVDV (Jan 18, 2021)

You can let this carpet, i suggest layerings rug over carpet, it's so cool, you can check this page and get some ideas, so your living won't be boring anymore


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I like the colors, actually. I'm not sure if you are in Vegas, but, in a hotter climate, those are great colors.


----------



## Lee698 (Jan 23, 2021)

Dislike carpeting so I'd ditch that, and since it's off the pool area, ceramic tiling. I had no idea how many shapes and colors were out there with ceramic tiling until I gutted a bathroom.

You could pull the outside in, so to speak. With such a great entrance/exit, maybe think about that. I see one tree outside and neutral colors. Greens and a neutral/mix of neutrals could be brought in to kind of fuse those areas, if you like the more natural look. I guess you could go with splashes of color, too, but I'd keep it the same in the two spaces.

I don't know what to do about the fireplace area but that looks like a focal in the room. Maybe someone has some nice ideas about that. At the very least, I see plants. Lots of plants. (Inside/outside)

I agree with the poster about the fan and light.

Have fun. Good luck.


----------



## williamsss (Feb 22, 2021)

I think the color harmony in this room is amazing. Do you really want to change?


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

I would ditch the curtains and those hanging lights & fan. Wood floor would be real nice. The fireplace mantle and side shelves really need to be ripped out and redone. That fireplace is bizarre looking.
fireplace mantel side shelves - Google Search


----------

